# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  O TABU da rocha viva

## NunoCarvalho

E esta hein? :Admirado:  

"Uma das maiores questões quando vamos montar um aquário com rochas vivas é com certeza a quantidade que será necessária. 

O aspecto mais importante é o suporte biológico que a rocha proporcionará ao aquário, processando os dejetos e compostos de maneira a proporcionar o ambiente necessário aos animais. 

Antes, porém, de considerar esse ponto, devemos considerar um outro, que determina de fato a necessidade de rochas vivas. Se for utilizada areia para montar um filtro denitrificador, apenas uma pequena parte da rocha será necessária, e mesmo assim para cumprir o papel de "semear" a vida na areia. 

De fato, não é necessário nenhum volume ou peso de rocha viva determinado para prover o aquário de suporte biológico. Na montagem do aquário, monta-se o fundo denitrificador, com uma camada de areia de aproximadamente 4 a 6 centímetros de altura. 

Colocamos então um pouco de rochas vivas, de formação calcárea, para provocar a migração dos organismos para a areia. Se a areia for de granulação muito fina, se compactará com o tempo. Essa areia, portanto, não serve a nosso propósito. A areia apropriada é composta de grãos de alga Halimeda sp., facilmente encontrada no Brasil. 

Aqui cabe um comentário; nos EUA se instituiu como areia para fazer fundo denitrificador um material que se chama "coral sand", composto basicamente de grãos de material calcáreo (provavelmente aragonita), misturado a uma taxa de 1/4 de cascalho de concha moído e 1/4 de grãos de halimeda. Essa areia serve, mas a brasileira, composta quase 100% de halimeda, é muito melhor. Na verdade, dependendo da aragonita, pode haver presença de fosfatos em sua constituição, e há notícias de fosfato sendo dissolvido na água de aquários já estabelecidos há algum tempo. Particularmente acho isso complicado de acontecer dentro dos parâmetros de pH a que um aquário marinho está acostumado a sofrer, mas resta a suspeita. 

De qualquer maneira; é importante observar que a camada de areia deve ter uma determinada espessura (veja acima), para poder proporcionar ao aquário a máxima área possível, de forma que a biologia necessária possa ali se estabelecer. 

Com o correr do tempo, é possível inclusive, se assim desejado, retirar essa pequena quantidade de rocha viva e manter o aquário apenas com o fundo de areia e os fragmentos de rocha que vêm presos aos corais. 

Claro que tudo depende do gosto de cada aquarista, e que a rocha viva é interessante de se ver. Mas na verdade, desde que se monte o fundo de areia de maneira apropriada, a quantidade de rocha viva necessária é muito pequena. 

Veja bem; o importante é termos no aquário uma área grande o bastante para possibilitar a colonização por bactérias. Se considerarmos a superfície de cada grão, multiplicada pela quantidade de areia utilizada, veremos que a área resultante é assombrosa. Dependendo do tipo de vida e seus requisitos de oxigênio dissolvido, haverá uma estratificação natural na camada de areia. Isso quer dizer que cada cepa de bactérias encontrará naturalmente a melhor região do fundo para se desenvolver. Exatamente como ocorre na rocha viva. Levando em conta que a rocha viva é um material de custo elevado, pode ser bem mais barato montar um aquário com uma considerável camada de areia e rocha viva apenas para suprir seu sentido estético do que seguir as "famosas" regras de percentuais volume/peso de rocha, em curso hoje em dia no mercado. 

Há também uma vantagem na montagem de aquários com menor quantidade de rochas vivas, no sentido que quanto maior for o espaço disponível para o transporte de água, menor o esforço que as bombas farão para criar uma movimentação de água suficiente para manter os animais em ótimo estado de saúde. 

Minha conclusão é a seguinte: 

Não é necessário qualquer quantidade de rochas para manter um aquário de corais em excelente estado, se você tiver acesso a areia viva. Como isso é difícil, basta começar o aquário com uma pequena quantidade de rocha, e esperar até que ela "colonize" toda a areia. A colonização pioneira deve se estabelecer em 45 a 60 dias, dentro das temperaturas normais para aquários (entre 25 e 26 Graus Célsius), quando observamos a baixa do teor de nitratos, até chegar a zero. 

Em termos decorativos, a rocha é excelente, portanto devemos realmente seguir nosso gosto pessoal"

Ok!!! vou vender os 250 Kg de rocha que tenho! e trocar por areia de coral  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Este e todos os artigos do Ricardo Miozzo já se encontarm no nosso forum na área FAQ'S pois foi-nos gentilmente concedida autorização para as publicarmos no nosso forum.

http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?faq...item_ricardo10

Mais uma vez para o Ricardo Miozzo o nosso muito obrigado por nos ter concedido autorização de divulgarmos no nosso forum os artigos escritos por ele.

----------

